# Dusty is scratching!



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been noticing Dusty scratching some since we came back from grandma's house Tuesday. She actually kept me awake last night. I was worried it was fleas, but we use Frontline Plus, and I was late applying it for ticks, but not for fleas, according to the package. I gave her a bath today, but she's still scratching. Now I've found some bumps on her skin that sure look like bites! I reapplied the Frontline, but does anyone have any ideas about what else it could be? I haven't seen anything that looks like a flea anywhere, even while brushing or bathing her. The poor gal is really annoyed! She kept me up some last night scratching!!
Help!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

It could be almost anything...she could have been bitten by a flea ( frontline is not a repellant but a killing agent ) she could have had an allergic reaction to something or maybe she got bitten by something else ( ants ect..) you can give her some benadryl until you can get her to the vet. Also what kind of shampoo are you useing, people shampoo can irritate their skin because it's ph levels are different and are not meant keep the oils intact on their skin. Good Luck, if anything you can give her some benadryl and that will help both of you sleep!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora got into the ant hill the one day... maybe it could be something else that could bite. I would say once you gave the bath and benadryl just watch her and see if it stops in a few days?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

safe benadryl dose is 1/2 mg per pound... just in case you need it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the benadryl dose EMarie! My husband is a pharmacist but he doesn't keep dog doses in his head! I use Petsilk shampoo and that's never been a problem. Smells fantastic too. She really is scratching. If this doesn't settle down we will be going to the vet. I have to drive the kids to camp in the mountains tomorrow! Why do these things happen on weekends anyway?:frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about Dusty's scratching.Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing serious.Remember though---you have to wait a 2-3 days after applying the Frontline before batheing......otherwise you wash it off before it is absorbed.Unfortunately I have did this more than once!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I bathed her earlier in the day hoping it would help, and so I could apply the Frontline and not need to bathe her for a few days. She was dirty! The Frontline is in place and dry now. I'd hate to accidentally wash it off-it's expensive!
She has gotten more spots that I would say look like hives if it was my daughter instead of the dog! 
I checked with her breeder and online, and we decided on the benadryl for now. We gave her 1/4 tablet which is about 6mg. Most of the online sources gave higher doses, but we decided to go with Emarie's suggestion since it is more conservative. So far it looks like she's scratching much less and relaxing some. Horray! Hopefully we can make it till monday for the vet.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Dusty  I hope the Benadryl works for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My Biscuit, age 9 months, had these same symptoms on his front foreleg for several days , and because he is cream-colored, the cream hair turned reddish, too. It developed into a "hotspot" (i.e. basically a staph infection--the bumps are characteristic ) which required shaving the surrounding hair by the vet, oral steroids for one week and oral antibiotics for two weeks. The vet said it can be caused initially by allergies, a single flea bite, etc. that the dog just works on until it really gets a foothold. Be sure to take Dusty to the vet asap. I also bought some Dr. Foster's (from the catalog) anti-itch sprays---one a topical antibiotic Neosporin type thing and the other a cortisone spray---and these also gave him some relief.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Dusty's scratching! I hope the Benedryl solves the problem. That sounds very frustrating. I hate to see one of my babies with the itchies. I know when my birds are molting they can get the itchies and I use Georgers Aloe Vera Spray and it seems to help. Geez I hope she isn't getting this hot spot thing.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee went through the same thing recently and I think it was the new treats I gave him. He was scratching so much we could hear him in his crate and the mats he caused!!!! I called my vet and she said to give him 15mg, which is just over 1 tsp of Children's Benadryl every 8 hours for 5 days and it worked!

He didn't have any bites or red spots that we could see.

Havee weighs about 10 lbs. now.

Good Luck!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am keeping an eye on this post. Brady has been scatching too, and he has a rash on his belly. It is not bumps, but almost looks like he is dirty. He has broken the skin in a spot or two. He has a vet appointment tomorrow morning. To make things worse, I found what I think to be a few dead fleas in my bed uke:. I have not seen any alive and he is on frontline, so I know that does not deter them, just kills them. I bathed him today and didn't see anything on him. I also brush him every few days and have only found 1 on him (it was dead). Let's just say that DH thinks I am crazy right now. I was up all night for two nights so upset about this. He thinks I am completely insane and that I need to get over it. Neither one of us has had a bite on us. I did frontline the two indoor cats just in case too. :focus: I hope Dusty is feeling better.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please keep us posted on how Dusty is and if you end up having to take her to the vet.Poor thing.......maybe she just got into an itch weed or something?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have given up to 25 mg of benadryl to the girls... one is 9.5# and one is 10.5 #, it is really hard to overdose on benadryl but use the minimum amount you can use to help the situation.
I give my 70# pit about 50 mg every 8 hours, when he goes and gets into something outside and comes back inside with hives. It normally takes about 2-3 days to make all the hives go aways. 
But like always, when in doubt go to the vet...but when it does happen on the weekend ( and it always does ) benadryl always come in handy. I always keep it on hand.

Erin


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Update:
Now that it is monday morning and I can call the vet, Dusty is not scratching! I need to check her over and see if she still has any red spots. I had to be gone almost all day yesterday taking the kids up to camp, and I didn't want her to scratch, so I did up the benadryl dose a bit and that must have helped.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be hard now to decide if you need to take her or not........that's how things work here for me!:brick: 

I hope she is well and over her scratching..........


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty's still not scratching. She does have a few small bumps on one side of her near an armpit. They look like bugbites, but don't seem to be bothering her now. She was scratching in several places before. Maybe she had a reaction to something that bit her? 
At least it's monday now. I can watch her all week and if the scratching returns or anything else happens, I can call the vet. 

Emarie, Thanks again for the benadryl advice! If she had kept scratching the way she was, I'm sure she would have created sores by now. Instead it's just a few mats to brush out.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

That is wonderful news...I always tell people to use common sense when it comes to the dogs... I am glad that the itching has stopped and the benadryl helped!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Frontline*

My vet told me to wait for 48 hours *after* bathing to apply the Frontline. After bathing, their skin is more dry, but after 48 hours, more of the natural secretions are back which is supposed to help the Frontline spread over the dog. Something like that I think.... 

Jane


----------



## Aurora (Jun 7, 2007)

Isabel started scratching again this past week. She first started scratching after a beach vacation over Memorial Day weekend where a combination of sand fleas, sand, salt water, and too many baths with bad soap really irritated her skin. She was really in sad shape after that trip and I took her to the vet who gave her a cortisone shot and a special moisturizing oatmeal shampoo. The vet said that the shot would last two weeks and if Isabel started scratching again, to start bathing her once a week with the shampoo.

Well, Isabel didn't start scratching after the shot wore off -- well, at least for about three weeks. After she started scratching last week, I looked at her coat (of course, checking for fleas), and it looks like she has a very bad case of dandruff. I called the vet who said to start the weekly shampoos and prescribed some anti-itch pills. So I started the baths this weekend and the pills today. Hopefully, she'll get some relief and get her skin back in shape.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You need to add the omega 3 and 6 oils back into her skin. She is just to dry...you can use salmon oil as well. We had a lot of clients that this happened to. The oils will take a few weeks to help but in the long run it will. I use for my dogs a mixture of flaxseed oil, omega 3 and omega 6... That should help if it is only dry skin that is making her scratch.
Good Luck

Erin


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

We've just returned from a trip to my father-in-laws funeral, and when I picked up Biscuit from the dogsitter's (old friend of mine, very conscientious) I noticed this time his left rear foot was very red, and he is limping! I took him to the groomer's-----they thought perhaps a foxtail but decided it is "self-mutilation" like the last hot spot on his foreleg a month ago. 2moro we go to the vets & I expect they'll put him on steroids/ antiobiotics yet again. I hate the steroids, cause he gains weight! Oh dear, hope this isn't habitual. Any comments or experience with this??? Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Amy,

Maybe he was just really nervous and upset to be away from you? Separation anxiety?

I haven't had this happen (the self mutilation) But my girl does get anxious when I am away for even just a few hours, even in a housefull of people, she will sit at the door and watch for me to come home.

Can you ask about another alternative than the steriods? I would just ask for an explanation from your vet and ask about other options, that way you can make an informed decision.

Even if there is a significant weight gain, just be vigilent about making sure he gets PLENTY of exercise for a few weeks after the treatment. Lots of extra walking should take off the excess weight (if there is any) And also, alot of the weight with steroids is just water weight, so that will drop off naturally within a few weeks.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

*Brady is on pills too*

I took Brady to the vet yesterday for the rash he has on his belly and because he had been scratching so much. I brought a baggie with one of the dead bugs I had found on my bed (yuck). Well, the bug I brought was a tick (very tiny one). I would not be surprised if at least one that I found was a tick, but I didn't save them all. The vet said it only takes one flea bite to make some dogs go crazy with itching and that the frontline does not repel them, it kills them once they bite the dog. Brady had scratched his bely so badly that he got a mild staff infection. He is on antibiotics and antihistamines. They also suggested bathing him in an oatmeal shampoo. She did tell me that they make a pill that you can give your pet and it will kill any fleas and ticks on them within 30 minutes. We agreed to wait on this as she saw no signs of any fleas or ticks on him and thought that the frontline was doing it's job. Afterall, I have only found dead bugs, none aliveuke: . I haven't found any in a few days so I am hoping this is over.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am really sorry about Brady's staff infection. That is possible the biggest secondary infection caused by scratching. Good Luck treating it, take all the pills and their should be no problem. I hate that for him though, I had a staff infection and man was it painful. Good Luck and I will be thinking about you both.

Erin


----------



## Aurora (Jun 7, 2007)

Erin, do you give your dogs the oils in their food or on their skin?

Isabel has now had her 2d oatmeal shampoo in 2 weeks. So far, so good. The white flakes seem to be much, much better.

I'm sorry about Brady. My vet gave Isabel a cortisone shot to help her stop with crazy itching and it really seemed to work. Did your vet tell you to leave the lather of the oatmeal shampoo on for 30 minutes?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No, they didn't mention anything about amount of time to leave on the lather. The bottle said 5 minutes and that is about all he got becuase I was in a hurry. The itching seems to be getting better. Hope Isabel is feeling better too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for your input, everyone!

I don't think he's suffering from SA, Kara, though that's a good suggestion/ likely possibility for many dogs. He loves going to the 'sitters! He pulls me in the door! The sitter is my best friend since the 3rd grade & just has a couple little dogs she watches, very hands on. He loves playing with with the other dogs & sleeping with them---we call it the Fun Farm. Kinda like when you send your kids to summer camp. He really gets to be a DOG. Biskie is just a really easy-going, flexible little Hav. I'm lucky in that, since he is my first dog ever and I don't always know what I'm doing! And I'm lucky to have this friend because we travel a lot.


Anyhow--The vet ( not my usual one) said he might have initially stepped on something, then "worried" (chewed) it into a staph infection. She gave him antibiotics, anti-inflammatory med, and had me soak the foot in solution every day and put a powder called neo-pred on it, and wear an e-cone. Thank goodness, no steroids this time. It has already pretty much healed.
It does seem like it doesn't take much for Biscuit to get a staph infection. Just lots of chewing. It lives on the skin anyway.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That definately sounds like the perfect sitter situation!  I think some havs are really prone to SA, but I'm glad that's not the reason. I'm glad to hear its clearing up quickly!

Heck, I wish I had a perfect sitter! You wouldn't believe how quickly the $$ is adding up to take Guccho to Michigan for a week, plane tickets, health certificates, strollers, hotel deposits for pets! Yikes. I thought it would be cheaper to take her than to kennel her! I was WRONG! ound:

But I just can't bring myself to kennel her for a week, even though we have this really *posh* kennel (spa) near my house, where the dogs have their own bedrooms and little mattresses! lol......I think MY GIRL would suffer serious SA.  I know I would miss her alot, too...and spend 1/2 the time worrying about her.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, Kara. I just can't bear the thought of kenneling my boys. Although that spa near you sounds pretty amazing!!

Well, the stroller, etc. is at least a one-time cost. Next time you travel, you'll already have it!! 

Jane


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Auora, 
I add omega 3 and omega 6 oils along with flaxseed oil the their food. The girls get 1 teaspoon full and my big dogs get 2 teaspoons full. It helps replenish skin oils. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you...
Erin


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Opps - wrong post


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Emarie,
these oils you add to the food,where do you get them?any healthfood/vitamin store?the dogs take it with no problem?doesn't it alter the taste of their food?
Sorry for so many questions,but I was thinking I would start giving some to Duncan.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I get them from the grocery store, you can get them at any health food store as well. They taste like fish oil, if you get the capsules then poke a hole in them for about a week and Duncan will soon figure out that they taste good. I had to start getting the liquid because Pirelli was stealing all the pills out of everyones food. You can get this product call Omegaderm from your vet and it come in little packets that are pre-measured. I used them for a while then quite my job and it was just easier to get it from Publix. 

Erin
P.S. - I don't mind all the questions!!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks so much Erin!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just curious how Dusty is now?If it was mentioned already,I apologise.I looked back but didn't catch the update.eace:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Dot, 
No problem...I am always willing to help the next dog lover....Besides what else to do with all the imformation that I have learned for the past 10 yrs of my life.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Julie-
Dusty is fine. A couple of days of benadryl got the scratching under control. By the time I could call the vet, she was fine. She had a couple of spots that looked like bites and I think she had some reaction to them. Thanks again Emarie for the benadryl suggestion! I think she would have scratched herself raw if we hadn't tried that, and then a little problem may have been a big one!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

No problem- I am glad it helped...Benadryl has saved the day many of times...
Erin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:That is great news!:whoo:
I was thinking about her,and was wondering if she could of been bit by ants?We have some really nasty ones that bite and kinda attack here......


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We have a number of varieties of nasty ants as well as scorpions. When it started we had just returned from Southern California. It could have been fleas. I never saw any kind of bug, but who knows...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to read that she is doing better!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

EMarie said:


> I add omega 3 and omega 6 oils along with flaxseed oil the their food. The girls get 1 teaspoon full and my big dogs get 2 teaspoons full. It helps replenish skin oils. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you...
> Erin


Erin,
I was wondering is this a teaspoon of each one of the oils or is it combined? 
Can I find the omega 3 and omega 6 oil in liquid form at the store? I ordered some salmon oil, would it do just as good for dry skin as the omega oils?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn, 
I normally get them all in a pill form. I believe it is omega 6, flaxseed and salmon oil. Or something like that. Right now I am using omegaderm...I got it from the clinic when I worked there. But I will be going back to the capsules from the store when I run out. It is made by Natures something...I neve can remember the name. The bottle has a light yellow label on it...when I first started using them, I had to puncture the capsules first until they figured out that they taste good. 

Erin


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*SCratching*

Our youngest hav started getting "hives" on her tummy at around a year old. Her skin started to flake and she had that rash and was scratching and miserable. After much frustration we discovered she had developed an allergy to chicken....It was basically a process of elimination.. Once in a while she will still get into the catfood which has chicken in it if we are not careful and that rash comes back quick as a flash...Could be Dusty has developed an allergy ...


----------

